# Another Pacer! AMT's Wagon out of box



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Everyone knows that I love loser cars. I seem to gravitate towards the odd, eclectic, underpowered and unloved. Well, there aren’t too many cars that are more of all of those things than the AMC Pacer! That’s why I was so stoked when I got my hands on the MPC ’78 coupe from Round 2 a couple of years ago. I’d seen the on the second hand market, and wasn’t about to pay what they wanted there. 

It never occurred to me that there would come a day that we’d be able to actually go into a shop and CHOOSE between two different Pacer kits! However, when I saw the new AMT ’77 Pacer Wagon in a local shop, that’s exactly what happened! Two different kits, of two different body styles and two different years. It’s loser Nirvana!

While I don’t normally get too excited by AMT’s, there’s nothing not to like about this one. I mean, it’s a Pacer wagon and it comes with all kinds of crazy custom bits! Check out the newest addition to the Pacer model kit family out of box here:

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/round-2-amt-125-1977-pacer-wagon-out-of-box/*


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Being a AMC fan I would have bought both.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

1970AMX said:


> Being a AMC fan I would have bought both.


Oh, don't worry, I have both!


I just wish they'd bring back (or make new moulds) of more AMC cars. I'd love a nice, new-tool Revel or Marlin, and a stock Matador for less than the cost of both of my kidneys would be nice!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Hell, graft two together and do the stretch limo version from Wayne's World II!


----------



## Robbie Vanbuskirk (Nov 16, 2016)

Looks like a cool kit have to get that 1


----------

